# Nuclear Iran?



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is a Nuclear Iran already here and the administration is keeping mum about it?

The linked article make a valid point in that historically, most nuclear nations make the device first and the delivery system second. It appears that Iran now has missiles capable of launching satellites into orbit. If they can/have put a satellite in orbit, they may already have a warhead or EMP device. 
http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/621982


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There are many many steps involved in getting a warhead delivered to a target. I caught a documentary that showed the arms race between the U.S. and Russia, and all of the designs, tests, utter disasters, and hundreds of repeat attempts before either side successfully tested a deliverable warhead. (spoiler alert, it was us).
Iran has stated their goal is to wipe Israel from the map. I doubt they will bother with creating a missile delivery system to accomplish this, as Israel already has a working "dome" defense system in place that has proven effective, though not 100%. If Iran develops a thermonuclear bomb, it will likely be delivered by vehicle. The fact that it hasn't yet tells me they don't have one...yet.
Long before they have a working device, they'll need to test smaller ones for various purposes. We have detectors that can pick up evidence of these tests, even from deep underground. This was how we knew North Korea was nuclear. We'll know Iran is on that path immediately after such a test.
For now, all they have are dangerous words.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's coming. Mom can tell you not to put your hand in the cookie jar, but if you dont think she will grab the wooden cooking spoon and tear your tail up if you do what's to stop you?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

soon.. very soon


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just don't make us do those stupid "Duck and Cover" drills we had to do when I young! I might have been young
but I knew enough that if a nuke went off I was toast either sitting at my desk or balled up under it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nukes are more of a bargaining chip anymore. More to prop things up and to threaten.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Nukes are more of a bargaining chip anymore. More to prop things up and to threaten.


Unless you are a nation ruled by ayatollahs (Guardian Council) and a grand ayatollah who believe it is their duty to erase Israel from the map so that the 12th Imam will return during the ensuing chaos.

See, that changes everything.

You are thinking like a Westerner. Such thinking doesn't apply to them. They understand that way of thinking and use it against us, but they do not think that way.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they also know that if they do nuke anything we won't do anything nuclear. That never seems to end well anyway.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

the problem is they do nor care what happens as long as the 12th Imam returns. Death via nuclear war will result in paradise.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Duck and cover was more of a technique to get you out of the way of flying debris and not looking at the flash. Much like the advice of what to do indoors during an earth quake. 

I think the article is suggesting they may already have the device, also the mention of a recently translated Iranian military document in which an EMP on the US is mention no less than 20 times, should be a clear indication of their intentions and a cause for concern. 

I wouldn't rule out a preemptive strike from the west, however that seems remote given the current administrations aversion to saying Islamic extremist. If they can't even call something what it is how can we reasonable expect them to address what amounts to a real threat.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im more concerned about the possibility of interfering with a satellite and causing it to crash. Or just launching a missile with radioactive material over a city, and letting things fall where they may. Oooh ooh, the last things to go through the mind of the ayatollah was a small piece of lead. 

I could see Israel striking too.


----------

